# Drucker/Kopierer Kaufberatung, brauche Tips!



## Tim1974 (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

nach Jahrzehnten ohne Drucker brauche ich nun doch einen, wichtig sind mit folgende Punkte:

1. Er muß auch ohne angeschalteten PC Fotokopien machen können.
2. Er muß WLAN haben, so daß ich auch vom Smartphone drauf zugreifen kann.
3. Er soll möglichst niedrige Folgekosten haben, auch wenn er mal paar Wochen nicht genutzt wird, soll er nicht eintrocknen oder gleich eine halbe Patrone für die Selbstreinigung verbrauchen.
4. Er soll Fotos in mindestens vergleichbarer Qualität drucken wie bei dm oder Rossmann, wenn man die Fotos direkt dort ausdrucken läßt.
5. Der Anschaffungspreis ist nicht so entscheidend, sollte aber sagen wir mal unter 250 Euro liegen, wenn es das was ich will aber erst für 280 Euro bekomme wäre es notfalls auch ok, insgesamt gillt natürlich desto günstiger desto besser.
6. Er darf keine gesundheitsschädlichen Stäube oder anderes freisetzen, weil er in einem relativ großen Wohn-/Schlafraum betrieben wird.

Jetzt warte ich mal auf Vorschläge, ich hab nämlich von Druckern überhaupt keine Ahnung.

Danke vorab 
Gruß
Tim


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. Mai 2020)

bei 3 und 4 musst du einen Kompromiss eingehen: 3 -> Laser aber 4->Tinte


----------



## flx23 (21. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen,

So richtig kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich nicht weiß was du im Monat so druckst... Weil je nachdem ob es 10, 50, 200 oder 2000 Seiten sind machen andere Modelle Sinn. 
Ein Drucker für Bilder in DM bzw. Rossmann Qualität wirst du auf jeden Fall nicht bekommen. Da musst du ehr Richtung 500 bis 800 Euro hinlegen und hast "nur" einen Fotodrucker, zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung raus. 

Ich selbst habe mir einen HP Officejet Pro 8710 gekauft. Die Patronen liegen irgendwo bei 130 Euro für alle(Schwarz, blau, rot, gelb) halten über ein Jahr und für gut 2000 Seiten. Patronen gibt es, wenn man wenig druckt auch in klein. 
Fotos kommen auch raus, die Qualität ist auch brauchbar.
Scannen geht auf Netzwerk, zudem hat er drucken vom Smartphone und komplette lokale steuerung, also auch drucken von USB bzw. Scannen nach USB. 
Duplexer beim Drucken und scannen war einer meiner Kaufgründe für dieses Modell


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Mai 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Ein Drucker für Bilder in DM bzw. Rossmann Qualität wirst du auf jeden Fall nicht bekommen. Da musst du ehr Richtung 500 bis 800 Euro hinlegen und hast "nur" einen Fotodrucker, zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung raus.


 Roßmann und Konsorten drucken alle mit 300dpi, nur mal so.
Sicher ist das Papier besser, das sorgt für Qualität.



flx23 schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe mir einen HP Officejet Pro 8710 gekauft.


 Das ist aber ein Riesenklotz, obwohl er fast unschlagbar billig im Unterhalt ist.
Ansonsten paßt der.

Etwas kleinere Geräte:
Canon PIXMA TR8550 schwarz ab &euro;' '141,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Epson Expression Photo XP-8500 ab &euro;' '109,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Brother MFC-J491DW schwarz ab &euro;' '122,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Epson Expression Premium XP-6000 ab &euro;' '127,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Epson EcoTank ITS L3070 ab &euro;' '274,63 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Die Epson Eco Tanks sind noch billiger im Unterhalt, als die HP Officjets, haben aber nur 3 Farben und sind in der Bildqualität so la la.
Beim Brother bitte nur Originaltinte verwenden, irgendwelche kompatible geht über kurz oder lang mit Kopftod zu Ende.


@ Tim1974: Welches Betriebssystem hat Dein Handy?


----------



## tandel (21. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Etwas kleinere Geräte:
> Canon PIXMA TR8550 schwarz ab €'*'141,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,



Ich würde noch den Pixma 8350 vorschlagen. Ohne Einzug und sogar teurer, dafür aber etwas kompakter
Canon PIXMA TS8350 schwarz ab &euro;' '149,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der hat 6 Farben (Foto-Blau zusätzlich), sollte also recht ordentliche Fotos drucken können auf gutem Papier.
Die besten Ergebnisse erzielt man mit Originaltinte, aber es gibt auch Patronen von Drittanbietern.

Je nach Druckvolumen und Sparfuchsambitionen kann man diesen Drucker auch mit Fill-In Patronen betreiben, die ähnlich leicht zu Befüllen sind wie die Eco-Tank Drucker
Tinte gibt es z.B. hier
Sudhaus Tinte Canon PGI-580 CLI-581 inkl. foto blau - 6x 100ml, 25,90 €

und die leicht nachfüllbaren Patronen mit Chip sehen so aus
6 wiederbefuellbare Quickfill Fill-in Patronen PGI-580 + CLI-581 mit Chips  | eBay
Wenn man die direkt in China bestellt, sollte man die für ca. 30€ bekommen.


Allerdings würde ich die Fotodruck Geschichte noch mal hinterfragen.  Drucken lassen kann man im Internet oder im Drogeriemarkt.
Allenfalls wenn man viel auf A4 drucken will, ist der Druck zu Hause ggf. konkurrenzfähig,  aber nur, wenn man das Papier im Angebot kauft (bei Aldi gab es früher 50 Blatt A4 Sihl Fotopapier für 5€, hab ich schon länger nicht mehr gesehen)
Da muss man schon einen sehr speziellen Anwendungsfall haben, damit sich das lohnt und überhaupt genutzt wird auf Dauer.


----------



## cordonbleu (21. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Brother MFC-J491DW schwarz ab €'*'122,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Beim Brother bitte nur Originaltinte verwenden, irgendwelche kompatible geht über kurz oder lang mit Kopftod zu Ende.



Ich habe einen der Vorgänger von diesem Drucker in Betrieb (MFC-J480DW) und hatte zuvor auch einen Brother Multifunktionsdrucker (DCP-J4110DW) in Verwendung. Beide nach den Erstpatronen nur mit billig Tinte betrieben. Der DCP ließ sich nach 4,5 Jahren nicht mehr einschalten und wanderte somit auf den Wertstoffhof. 
Der MFC verrichtet nun seit gut 2,5 Jahren seinen Dienst. Ich drucke allerdings nicht viel (~ 500 Blätter/Jahr). Von der Druckqualität bin ich mit beiden Geräten zufrieden. Fotos, die ich mir an die Wand hängen würde, habe ich allerdings mit beiden nicht gedruckt. Hängt aber wohl auch mit dem Papier zusammen. 
Für Formulare, Texte und auch Bilder/Diagramme etc eignen sie sich jedenfalls bestens und die Patronen sind sehr günstig, auch wenn der Verbrauch ziemlich hoch ist. Zudem müssen die Geräte leider permanent am Strom hängen. 
Die Scanfunktion habe ich recht häufig verwendet sowie auch die Fotokopierfunktion (ohne PC). Vom Smartphone drucke ich nichts. 
Der MFC ist recht langsam beim Drucken im Vergleich mit dem alten, aber das stört bei den paar Seiten nicht. Beim Drucken sind beide Geräte leider recht laut. 

Vielleicht hilft das bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Mai 2020)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge! 

Ich versuche mal mein Anwendungsgebiet besser einzugrenzen.
Vorwiegend will ich schwarz/weiß drucken oder kopieren, wieviel pro Monat oder Jahr kann ich nicht sicher vorhersagen, es können 10-20 A4-Seiten pro Monat sein, aber auch mal paar Monate keine einzige.
Wichtig ist mir, daß der Drucker nicht so schnell eintrocknet und die Folgekosten so niedrig wie möglich sind, das ist eigentlich das entscheidene Kriterium für mich!
Außerdem will ich den Drucker keinesfalls immer am Netz lassen, wird bei mir über Steckdosenleiste abgeschaltet.

Bei allen anderen Punkten bin ich aber bereit Kompromisse einzugehen, was allerdings wohl ausscheidet ist ein Laserdrucker, weil ich kein Gerät im Raum haben will, was eventuell gesundheitschädlich ist.


----------



## tandel (22. Mai 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Vorschläge!
> Wichtig ist mir, daß der Drucker nicht so schnell eintrocknet und die Folgekosten so niedrig wie möglich sind, das ist eigentlich das entscheidene Kriterium für mich!



Für geringe Folgekosten bieten sich heute die Ecotank/Megatank Drucker an.
Die sollten eigentlich alle Deine Anforderungen wie WLAN, Scan und Druck vom Handy, Kopieren ohne PC erfüllen.
Grundsätzlich gehen Drucker auch mal kaputt, Tinte wie Laser, billig wie teuer. Die teuren Profigeräte lässt man dann halt warten.

Als Privatperson mit geringem Druckvolumen würde ich immer zum eher günstigeren Modell greifen und im Schadensfall ein neues kaufen.
Ist blöd, aber nicht wirklich vermeidbar, zumindest bei Tintendruckern.

Auf dieses Angebot bin ich gerade gestoßen:
Canon PIXMA G3501 MegaTank Drucker nachfuellbares: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

169€ und drei Jahre Garantie. Eine Flasche Schwarz für 6000 Seiten kostet 14€, die drei Farben kosten je 10€ für bis zu 7000 Seiten.
Kann wohl kein Airprint, hier ein kleiner Test
Canon Pixma G1510, G2510, G3510 und G4510: Finetuning bei Canons Tintentank-Druckern | Druckerchannel


Bei den Discountern gab es in letzer Zeit auch Eco-Tank Drucker, z.B: den ET-2720 für 180€ 
Die sind bestimmt auch interessant. Ich denke, die Bewertungen bei Amazon sind wohl die beste Quelle um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.


----------



## flx23 (23. Mai 2020)

Also 10 bis 20 A4 Seiten (als maximal) sind extrem wenig. Wenn man einen copy Shop in der Nachbarschaft hat würde sich da ein eigener Drucker nicht rechnen.

Ein Beispiel:

Bei 20 Seiten im Monat sind das 240 Seiten im Jahr. Das heißt wenn du einen günstigen Drucker (100€) kauft der nach 4 Jahren hops geht und wo die Tinte für 500 Blatt 50€ kostet zahlst du in den 4 Jahren ca. 150€,

Nimmst du einen teuren Drucker (200€) und zahlst 50€ für 2000 Seiten, dann würde die Tinte 8 Jahre halten müssen (unwahrscheinlich). 
Zudem wären die Kosten von 200€ für 8 Jahre auch nicht so viel billiger als die andere Version.

Bei dem obigen Beispiel bin ich jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass der Drucker inkl Patronen kommt. 


Was ich damit sagen will, bei dem geringen druckaufwand lohnt sich das Geld für einen teuren Drucker nicht. Zumal auch ein 300 Euro Drucker nach 7 oder 8 Jahren einen neuen Druckkopf will und der dann auch schnell mal ein paar 100 Euro kostet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2020)

Nun habt Ihr uns den armen Tim wieder völlig kopfscheu gemacht.
Das gibt wieder lange Nachwehen.


----------



## fotoman (23. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nun habt Ihr uns den armen Tim wieder völlig kopfscheu gemacht.
> Das gibt wieder lange Nachwehen.


Ist ja auch kein Wunder, denn das gewünschte Modell dürfte es schlicht nicht geben. Emissionsfrei (das schafft ken Laser, auch nicht mit passenden Filtern), lange Standzeit ohne Strom und keine teure  Druckkopfreinigung schließen sich für mich aus.  Schließlich soll der Drucker auch mal ein paar Monate ungenutzt in der  Ecke stehen.



flx23 schrieb:


> Also 10 bis 20 A4 Seiten (als maximal) sind extrem wenig. Wenn man einen copy Shop in der Nachbarschaft hat würde sich da ein eigener Drucker nicht rechnen.


Es lebt nicht jeder in der Großstadt und/oder will all seinen Schriftverkehr zu Ladenöffnungszeiten aus der Hand geben.

 Wenn ich dann die 0,50€ rechne, welche die Druckerei im Vorort bei meiner Mutter je S/W Kopie nimmt (um nicht 6€ ÖPNV-Kosten für die Farht in die Innenstadt zum Copyshop bei der Uni einzurechnen), dann hat sich selbst dort der SW-Laser (der von ihr nur als Kopierer genutzt wird) nicht erst nach ein paar Jahren finanziell gerechnet.



flx23 schrieb:


> Bei 20 Seiten im Monat sind das 240 Seiten im Jahr. Das heißt wenn du einen günstigen Drucker (100€) kauft der nach 4 Jahren hops geht und wo die Tinte für 500 Blatt 50€ kostet zahlst du in den 4 Jahren ca. 150€,


Warum sollte der bei korrekter Behandlung so schnell kaputt gehen? Mein HP ColorLJ ist jetzt gut 5 Jahre alt, hört sich zumindest noch fehlerfrei an und ich warte seit mind. 50 Seiten bzw. seit einem Jahr darauf, dass der als "fast leer" angezeigte schwarze Toner "endlich" leer ist (damit nicht vorher der letztes Jahre gekaufte Ersatztoner einen Lagerschaden erleidet).

Der Samsung S/W-Laser/Kopierer bei meiner Mutter ist jetzt ca. 14 Jahre alt und dürfte bald kaputt gehen (nach 3 Tonerwechseln in der Zeit).

Sowohl dort wie auch bei mir selber arrangiere ich mich bei dem geringen Druckvolumen lieber mit dem guten Lüften des Zimmers während dem Ausdruck wie mich mit einem Tintenstrahler herum zu ärgern. Wenn man mind. alle 2-3 Wochen mal eine Testseite verschwendet (odedr gar etwas sinnvollen druckt), sieht es anders aus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Warum sollte der bei korrekter Behandlung so schnell kaputt gehen? Mein HP ColorLJ ist jetzt gut 5 Jahre alt,


Mein Epson Stylus R285 ist 12 Jahre alt und druckt, wie am ersten Tag.
Man muß nur einmal im Monat ein A6 Foto in Fotoauflösung drucken, dann trocknet die Beule auch nicht ein.

Die heutigen Gegenstücke hatte ich genannt:
Canon PIXMA TR8550 schwarz ab &euro;'*'141,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Epson Expression Photo XP-8500 ab &euro;'*'109,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Brother MFC-J491DW schwarz ab &euro;'*'122,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Epson Expression Premium XP-6000 ab &euro;'*'127,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Epson EcoTank ITS L3070 ab &euro;'*'274,63 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.




fotoman schrieb:


> Der Samsung S/W-Laser/Kopierer bei meiner Mutter ist jetzt ca. 14 Jahre alt und dürfte bald kaputt gehen (nach 3 Tonerwechseln in der Zeit).


 Mein ML-1210 lebt seit 18 Jahren.
Ersatzteile: 1 Papierandrücker.
Kosten: 0,00 EUR - Eigenreparatur.

Dafür gibt es keinen Ersatz.


----------



## tandel (24. Mai 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> lange Standzeit ohne Strom und keine teure  Druckkopfreinigung schließen sich für mich aus.  Schließlich soll der Drucker auch mal ein paar Monate ungenutzt in der  Ecke stehen.



Wobei man bei diesen altbekannten Problemfeldern bei Tintendruckern auch mal nachhaken sollte. 

Warum muss der Drucker stromlos sein? Wie viel Strom zieht er im Standby?
Mein TS6050 verbraucht lt. Hersteller ausgeschaltet 0,2 Watt, das sind in 10 Jahren ca. 5€ Stromkosten.

Ein Reinigungszyklus zieht bei 10ml Patronen auch nicht die halbe Patrone leer und meine Tinte kostet 40€ pro Liter statt die bis zu 8.000€ pro Liter, von denen man im Netz liest (früher gelesen hat) 

Man kann einen Drucker monatelang ungenutzt in der Ecke eintrocknen lassen, oder lässt ab und zu mal ein Reinigungsprogramm oder Druck laufen, so wie man halt auch mal Staub wischen sollte.


Alles nur halb so wild, wenn man sich vor dem Kauf ein bisschen informiert.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Mai 2020)

Also mein Laser SW/Drucker den ich irgendwann mal günstig bekommen hatte jetzt vom Jahr 2005 oder noch älter läuft immer noch mit dem damals enthaltenen Toner und wird vll 15 mal im Jahr sehr unregelmäßig verwendet - meiner hat nen Schalter am Gerät der wird einfach abgeschaltet da wirklich extrem selten verwendet. 

Wenn du wirklich selten Druckst und dich auch nicht kümmern willst mal Reinigung etc zu machen wäre das wohl das sinnvollste. 

Muss man halt anschauen ob einem die Qualität bei Foto Drucken reicht, ich würde da ggf. nen gebrauchten Leasing Rückläufer nehmen falls man da ran kommt zum günstigen Preis dann hat man da auch nen hochwertigeres Gerät.


----------



## office60 (24. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte ähnliche Anforderungen, nur war mir Duplex Scannen und Drucken noch wichtig und Fotodruck unwichtiger - wobei wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde ja insbesondere das Papier den großen Unterschied macht. Am Ende bin ich beim Brother MFC J6930dw gelandet: Brother MFC-J6930DW DIN A3 4-in-1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer Obwohl ich ihn auch teilweise 3-4 Wochen nicht nutze trocknet er (trotz Tintenstrahl) nicht ein. Wichtig ist, ihn immer im Standby zu lassen - wer einen Tintenstrahldrucker komplett vom Strom nimmt hat den eingtrockneten Druckkopf vorprogrammiert!


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2020)

office60 schrieb:


> wer einen Tintenstrahldrucker komplett vom Strom nimmt hat den eingtrockneten Druckkopf vorprogrammiert!


Nein.
Es wird nur beim nächsten Einschalten eine Vollreinigung durchgeführt, die beim Standby entfällt.


----------



## office60 (25. Mai 2020)

Das ist korrekt - hilft bei einigen Wochen/Monaten Pause aber irgendwann auch nicht mehr 

Was ich ganz vergessen hatte zum Theme Folgekosten: ein Satz Patronen mit großer Schwarz kostet bei Amazon ~ 18-22€. Ich hab bisher nie den günstigsten bestellt und fahre damit ziemlich gut: NTT 4 XXL kompatible Druckerpatronen als Ersatz fuer LC3213 LC-3213 LC 3213 DCP-J772 DW DCP-J774 DW MFC-J890 DW MFC-J895 DW MFC-J497DW DCP-J572 DW ( 1x Schwarz, 1x Cyan, 1x Magenta, 1x Yellow): Amazon.de: Buerobedarf & Schreibwaren Natürlich gibts aber noch ne ganze Reihe weiterer Anbieter für entsprechende Patronen  Wie lange die dann wirklich bei dir halten hängt natürlich insbesondere auch davon ab, wieviel du druckst und wie lange deine Pausen zwischendrin sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Mai 2020)

office60 schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nie den günstigsten bestellt und fahre damit ziemlich gut: NTT 4 XXL kompatible Druckerpatronen als Ersatz fuer LC3213 LC-3213 LC 3213 DCP-J772 DW DCP-J774 DW MFC-J890 DW MFC-J895 DW MFC-J497DW DCP-J572 DW ( 1x Schwarz, 1x Cyan, 1x Magenta, 1x Yellow): Amazon.de: Buerobedarf & Schreibwaren


Die haben ziemlich viel negative Bewertungen.
Brother und kompatibel paßt nun mal nicht zusammen.


----------



## tandel (26. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Brother und kompatibel paßt nun mal nicht zusammen.



Pauschal kann ich das so nicht unterschreiben. In der Verwandschaft hab ich einen Brother Multifunktionsgerät mit Fill-IN Patronen ausgestattet, das funktioniert seit Jahren und hat mittleweile fast 2 Liter Tinte verdruckt. Das sind glaube ich LC1100 Patronen
 Aber ein bisschen Glück ist immer dabei, ob das gut funktioniert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2020)

tandel schrieb:


> Pauschal kann ich das so nicht unterschreiben.


Aber ich.
Der Elektronikmüll spricht da eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Mai 2020)

Für gelegentliche S/W-Drucke würde ich nie wieder was anderes nehmen als einen schlichten, gebrauchten Laserdrucker. Mein Exemplar, das zuvor zig Jahre in einer Arztpraxis Rezepte und Überweisungen bedruckt hat, habe ich Anfang letzten Jahres für 20€ inkl. Rest-Toner für mehrere hundert Seiten gekauft.  Mittlerweile hat er mehrere tausend Seiten gedruckt mit einmal neuem Drittanbieter-Toner für wenige Euro. 
Der Toner trocknet halt nicht ein, du musst dir also auch nicht im Kalender eintragen, dass du einmal im Monat irgendnen Quatsch ausdrucken musst, damit die Tinte nicht verkrustet  
Und wenn man nur so wenig druckt, wie du es beschreibst, Tim, dann ist auch die Feinstaub-Belastung derartig gering, dass da keine Gefährdung besteht.

Für's Scannen habe ich hier zwar noch ein altes Tinten-Multifunktionsgerät im Schrank stehen, aber mittlerweile kann man sowas mit nem Billig-Smartphone und irgendeiner "Scan-to-PDF"-App quasi ersetzen. Es sei denn, man braucht superhochwertige Scans, zum Dokumentefälschen oder irgendwas in der Art, ka 

Und Fotodruck... ja nun, da würde ich dann tatsächlich zum Pferdemann oder einem beliebigen anderen Laden laufen, die einen solchen Service anbieten. wie hier schon erwähnt wurde: ohne Kompromiss wird es nicht gehen.


----------



## cordonbleu (28. Mai 2020)

Der TE hat sich seit knapp einer Woche nicht mehr geäußert. Scheint also kein Interesse mehr an dem Thema zu bestehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Mai 2020)

Nochmal eine Frage zum Standbymodus, haben alle aktuellen Tintenstrahlmodelle diesen?
Es geht ja nicht nur um ca. 0,2 Watt Verbauch, wenn ich den Druck immer im Standby lasse, sind auch alle anderen Geräte immer im Standby, weil ich dann halt die Steckdosenleiste an lassen muß, also sicher insgesamt dann weitaus mehr als 0,2 Watt.
Außerdem bei vielen Geräten, die ständig im Standby sind, erhöht sich auch das Risiko, daß mal eines einen Kurzschluss oder andersartigen Defekt hat und abbrennt...
Wenn mal eine Überspannung (muß ja kein Blitzeinschlag sein) im Netz auftritt, ist es für die Geräte sicherlich zumindest auch ein wenig besser wenn sie ausgeschaltet und die Steckdosenleiste abgeschaltet ist, als wenn alle im Standby sind...

Kurz gesagt, einen Standby-Betrieb kann ich dem Druck nicht bieten, er muß auch ohne klar kommen, ein Modell was dadurch dann vielleicht verrückt spielt und beim Einschalten jedesmal eine große Menge Tinte verschwendet ist aus dem Rennen.


----------



## flx23 (29. Mai 2020)

Aus dem Grund habe ich die hier

Secure-Tec 19.500A UEberspannungsschutz-Automatiksteckdosenleiste 8-fach anthrazit 3m H05VV-F 3G1,5 1xMaster 5xSlave 2xPermanent | brennenstuhl(R) 

Damit ist meine computer Peripherie aus und Drucker sowie fritz box immer am strom


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Mai 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zum Standbymodus, haben alle aktuellen Tintenstrahlmodelle diesen?


Ja.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem bei vielen Geräten, die ständig im Standby sind, erhöht sich auch das Risiko, daß mal eines einen Kurzschluss oder andersartigen Defekt hat und abbrennt...


Hab ich seit 40 Jahren nicht erlebt.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, einen Standby-Betrieb kann ich dem Druck nicht bieten, er muß auch ohne klar kommen, ein Modell was dadurch dann vielleicht verrückt spielt und beim Einschalten jedesmal eine große Menge Tinte verschwendet ist aus dem Rennen.


 Dann laß das mit dem Druckerkauf.
Das machen alle Modelle.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2020)

Ich stehe jetzt doch wieder kurz vor der Entscheidung, einen Drucker zu kaufen, und würde gerne noch mal eure Erfahrung dazu einholen. Konkret habe ich mir diesen hier herausgepickt:Epson EcoTank ET-2710 im Test &#9655; Testberichte.de-&#8709;-Note

Am wichtigsten ist mir nach wie vor, dass er extrem günstig schwarz-weiß Text und Grafiken drucken kann, Fotos würde ich zwar auch damit drucken aber das wäre mir nicht das Hauptkriterium. 
Unwichtig ist mir dagegen das Tempo und die Lautstärke, weil ich eigentlich nie unter Zeitdruck Dinge ausdrucken würde und auch nicht viel auf einmal.
Das Risiko des Eintrocknens bei längerer Nichtnutzung scheint mir bei diesem Modell auch gering zu sein, da er ja keine Patronen hat sondern Tanks. Außerdem hat er angeblich einen richtigen Ausschalter, der ihn komplett vom Strom trennt. Daraus schlussfolgere ich, dass man ihn auch aus der Steckdose ziehen kann bzw. die Steckdosenleiste ausschalten kann, ohne das danach gleich eine extrem teure Selbstreinigung mit großer Tintenverschwendung stattfindet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juli 2020)

Warum den Thread nochmal aufrollen?
Du hast ein halbes Dutzend oder mehr Vorschläge erhalten.

Der Epson EcoTank ET-2710 ist einfach nur billig und das in allen Punkten.
Die Bildqualität kann einfach nicht mithalten mit guten heutigen Tintenstrahlern, mit älteren Geräten schon gar nicht.

Und nur dafür benötige ich einen Tintenstrahldrucker.
Alles andere kann ein schwarz/weiss Laser.



> Das Risiko des Eintrocknens bei längerer Nichtnutzung scheint mir bei  diesem Modell auch gering zu sein, da er ja keine Patronen hat sondern  Tanks.


 Der Drucker trocknet aber im Kopf in den Düsen ein, egal ob da Patronen oder Tanks davor sind.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Epson EcoTank ET-2710 ist einfach nur billig und das in allen Punkten.



Also den Preis finde ich nun gar nicht billig, er kostet ja um die 200 Euro, also schon sehr gehobene Preisklasse für einen Tintenstrahldrucker.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Alles andere kann ein schwarz/weiss Laser.



Ein Laserdrucker käme mir nur ins Haus, wenn er keinerlei Tonerstaub ausstoßen würde oder dieser komplett harmlos wäre.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Drucker trocknet aber im Kopf in den Düsen ein, egal ob da Patronen oder Tanks davor sind.



Aber bei der Tinte gibt es sicherlich Unterschiede, ebenso bei den Druckköpfen und selbst wenn man mal den Fall annehmen würde, daß die immer gleich schnell eintrocknet, wäre auch hier ein Drucker mit sehr günstiger Tinte (wie die Geräte mit EcoTank) deutlich im Vorteil, weil dann eine Druckkopfreinigung eben deutlich günstiger ist.
Der ET-2710 hat einen richtigen Ausschalter, also wird er vermutlich wohl auch dafür ausgelegt sein, komplett vom Netz getrennt zu werden. Ich werde den Drucker jedenfalls sicherlich nicht immer im Standby lassen, sondern zumindest über Nacht immer komplett vom Strom trennen.

Das einzige was mir am ET-2710 neben dem recht hohen Preis nicht so gefällt ist, daß er wohl kein Display hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juli 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also den Preis finde ich nun gar nicht billig, er kostet ja um die 200 Euro, also schon sehr gehobene Preisklasse für einen Tintenstrahldrucker.


Der Preis sagt nun mal gar nichts über die Qualität aus.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein Laserdrucker käme mir nur ins Haus, wenn er keinerlei Tonerstaub ausstoßen würde oder dieser komplett harmlos wäre.


 Mein ML 1210 steht seit 20 Jahren im PC-Schrank, druckt nach wie vor hervorragend und ich habe keine Lungenkrankheit.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber bei der Tinte gibt es sicherlich Unterschiede,


 Ja, es gibt pigmentierte und nicht pigmentierte Tinte.
Die pigmentierte meines Epson R285 trocknet schneller ein, als die meines MG 5750 (nicht pigmentiert).


Tim1974 schrieb:


> ebenso bei den Druckköpfen


 Klar.
Es gibt Piezo- (Epson, Brother) und Hitzedruckverfahren (Canon, HP, ...)
Die Hitzedrucker trocknen schneller ein.

Und es gibt Thermosublimationsdrucker.
Die trocknen gar nicht ein.

Außerdem gibt es Drucker mit verschiedenen Düsengrößen.
Die kleinsten trocknen am schnellsten ein.

Und es gibt Drucker mit Schlauchsystem und Patronensystem.
Die trocknen abhängig vom Druckverfahren ein.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> und selbst wenn man mal den Fall annehmen würde, daß die immer gleich schnell eintrocknet, wäre auch hier ein Drucker mit sehr günstiger Tinte (wie die Geräte mit EcoTank) deutlich im Vorteil, weil dann eine Druckkopfreinigung eben deutlich günstiger ist.


Das schon.
Wenn es aber auf Kosten der Bildqualität geht, dann ist der Drucker bei mir durch.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der ET-2710 hat einen richtigen Ausschalter, also wird er vermutlich wohl auch dafür ausgelegt sein, komplett vom Netz getrennt zu werden.


 Bist Du da ganz sicher?
Das hab ich in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen bei einem Consumerdrucker.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich werde den Drucker jedenfalls sicherlich nicht immer im Standby lassen, sondern zumindest über Nacht immer komplett vom Strom trennen.


 Tu, was Du nicht lassen kannst.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir am ET-2710 neben dem recht hohen Preis nicht so gefällt ist, daß er wohl kein Display hat.


Haben 2 meiner Drucker auch nicht.
Ich hab es noch nie gebraucht bei den Geräten.
Die Einstellungen kann man prima über die Treibersoftware im PC tätigen.

Wenn du mal näheres über Bildqualität wissen willst, dann sieh Dir einen Vergleichstest hier an:
Druckerchannel - Das Drucker-Magazin | Druckerchannel.

So etwas zum Beispiel:
Test: Günstige Tintendrucker von Brother, Canon, Epson und HP: Die Druckqualität: Grafiken | Druckerchannel.

Da sieht man bei Vergrößerung die Qualität der Linien (Auflösung, Satellitentröpfchen, Verschmieren, ...)

Hier sieht man die Fotoqualität:
Test: Günstige Tintendrucker von Brother, Canon, Epson und HP: Die Druckqualität: Fotos | Druckerchannel.

HP, Brother und der kleine Canon sind da schon ein Stück schlechter, als der Rest.

Der Epson ET-2710 hat gegen einen alten Canon der 5000er Serie oder Epson 6-Farbdrucker keine Chance in der Bildqualität, schon wegen der früher kleineren Düsengröße.
Hier ein Test von Frau IWC: 
Epson Ecotank ET-2710 im Test - PC-WELT.
Hier ein einigermaßen objektiver:
Epson Ecotank ET-2710 und ET-2711: Fotodruck-Ecotank mit Dye-Tinten und Randlosdruck | Druckerchannel.

Kein Duplexdruck, kein wechselbarer Resttintenbehälter, kein CD-Druck und ansonsten die Qualität eine Billiggerätes.

Hoffentlich lebt mein R 285 noch lange.
Die Tinte kostet zwar 10mal mehr, als beim ET 2710 (50ct pro Patrone), aber die   Bilder !


----------



## NuVirus (28. Juli 2020)

ganz ehrlich kauf dir nen Laserdrucker der nen An und Ausschalter hat bzw die großen kann man sogar runterfahren übers Menü und stell das Ding in nen Abstellraum, Keller oä. wenn du dir so sorgen machst angeschlossen über LAN oder WLAN, du meintest ja du brauchst das Ding eh selten dann steht es auch nicht im Weg rum.

Mein 20 Jahre alter Laser wird 2-3x im Jahr gebraucht und ich schalte den am Schalter ab wenn nicht gebraucht und mache ihn wieder an bei Bedarf, keine Probleme bisher.


----------



## cordonbleu (28. Juli 2020)

Der Typ kauft sich eh keinen Drucker. Seit über 2 Monaten krebst der jetzt damit rum und hält das Forum bei Laune. Also brauchen tut er eher keinen.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2020)

Epson EcoTank ET-2710 im Test &#9655; Testberichte.de-&#8709;-Note

Damit will er doch nur triggern, keiner wäre so blöd einen Drucker für 200€ zu kaufen und dazu selber Testberichte zu posten, die dieses Gerät abwerten.

Drucken: "ausreichend" aber trocknet langsamer aus, klasse Gerät.

*„ausreichend“ (3,7)*

Platz 4 von 5
Drucken (20%): „ausreichend“ (3,7);
Scannen (10%): „gut“ (2,3);
Kopieren (15%): „ausreichend“ (4,2);
Tintenkosten (20%): „sehr gut“ (0,5);
Handhabung (15%): „befriedigend“ (2,8);
Vielseitigkeit (15%): „ausreichend“ (3,6);
Umwelteigenschaften (5%): „gut“ (2,0).


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Damit will er doch nur triggern, [...]



Blödsinn! 
Der ET-2710 ist immer noch meine erste Wahl im Moment, eigentlich wollte ich ihn diese Woche sogar schon kaufen. Wäre er z.B. bei Mediamarkt/Saturn aufgebaut und abholbereit, hätte ich ihn vielleicht schon zu Hause.

Die Bewertungen sind zwar teils nicht so dolle, aber es ist doch die Frage worauf es einem vorwiegend ankommt und in Teilbereichen ist die Bewertung doch richtig gut (z.B. Druckkosten, Scannen, Umwelteigenschaften). Eine ausreichende Druckqualität reicht mir vermutlich auch aus. Ich will damit ja vorwiegend Text, Grafiken, Tabellen, Noten usw. drucken und das möglichst günstig. Fotos auch ab und zu mal, aber die kann ich auch bei dm oder Rossmann oder sonstwo günstig ausdrucken lassen.

Kurz gesagt, ich möchte einfach ein Tintenstrahl-Multifunktionsgerät, was so günstig wie irgend möglich ist in den Folgekosten und eben bei Nichtnutzung möglichst lange nicht eintrocknet und wenn es dennoch geschieht, dann zumindest in der Selbstreinigung noch möglichst günstig ist, unter diesen Gesichtspunkten bin ich gerne für weitere Vorschläge offen!

Worum mir aber immer noch und immer wieder Lasergeräte vorgeschlagen werden, obwohl ich doch gleich vorweg sagte, daß ich sowas nicht in der Wohnung haben will, erschließt sich mir echt nicht. Obendrein wird ein Farblaser für 200 Euro wohl auch nicht einfach zu finden sein und ob der dann Fotos besser druckt als der ET-2710 wage ich auch mal stark zu bezweifeln!


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2020)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Der Typ kauft sich eh keinen Drucker. Seit über 2 Monaten krebst der jetzt damit rum und hält das Forum bei Laune. Also brauchen tut er eher keinen.


Wenn es denn nur 2 Monate wären.
Sind eher so 7 Jahre.
Multifunktions-Drucker für seltenen Betrieb, oder dann besser doch nur Scanner/Fax?
Drucker der nicht eintrocknet und niedrige Folgekosten hat?
Tintenstrahldrucker, welcher ist empfehlenswert?
Drucker Kaufberatung


----------



## Krolgosh (4. August 2020)

Bei so einem Invest sollte man sich besser auch Zeit lassen... ich denke das sind 7 Jahre nicht übertrieben. 

Tim, man kann natürlich aus allem ne Wissenschaft machen. Aber kennen wir ja schon. Du hast Vorschläge bekommen, nimm sie an oder lass es bleiben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Blödsinn!


 Ausnahmsweise mal wahr.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Obendrein wird ein Farblaser für 200 Euro wohl auch nicht einfach zu finden sein und ob der dann Fotos besser druckt als der ET-2710 wage ich auch mal stark zu bezweifeln!


Mein Epson Stylus Photo R 285 übertrifft *jeden *Farblaser in der Fotoqualität, schon wegen Hellmagenta und Hellcyan.
Der ET-2710 hat schon wegen der Düsengröße keinen Chance, die fehlenden Hellfarben nicht mitbewertet.
Auch an einen guten Farblaser kommt er nur gerade so heran.

Aber Du liest ja keine Links:
Epson Ecotank ET-2710 und ET-2711: Fotodruck-Ecotank mit Dye-Tinten und Randlosdruck | Druckerchannel.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2020)

Was wäre denn alternativ mit dem Epson EcoTank ET-2750, ist der merklich besser, vor allem von der Druckqualität her als der 2710?


----------



## flx23 (5. August 2020)

Kauf dir doch einfach beide, probier sie aus und behalte den der dir gefällt...


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. August 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn alternativ mit dem Epson EcoTank ET-2750, ist der merklich besser, vor allem von der Druckqualität her als der 2710?


Sicher nicht.
Der Druckkopf ist wohl der selbe.
Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: Epson EcoTank ET-2750 3-in-1 Tintenstrahl Multifunktionsgeraet (Kopierer, Scanner, Drucker, DIN A4, Duplex, WiFi, Display, USB 2.0), grosser Tintentank, hohe Reichweite, niedrige Seitenkosten.

Etwas besser scheint die 4000er Serie zu sein, reicht aber lange nicht an die alten Epson Photos heran und ist brutal teuer.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. August 2020)

Ok, was ist denn für die vergleichsweise bescheidene Druckqualität des ET-2710 hauptverantwortlich, die größeren Tröpfchen?
Falls ja, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind diese aber gerade ein zumindest kleiner Vorteil was das nicht so schnelle Eintrocknen angeht, oder nicht?

In der Preislage bis maximal 250 Euro, eigentlich wollte ich ja weniger als 100 Euro ausgeben, scheint es mir unter Berücksichtigung meiner Kriterien aber wenig Alternativen zum ET-2710 zu geben, wenn es vorwiegend um sehr niedrige Druckkosten und möglichst lange nicht Eintrocknen geht.
Wiegesagt, wie Fotodruckqualität ist nicht das ausschlaggebende Kriterium, das Gerät wird fast ausschließlich für Text, Tabellen, Grafiken, Noten usw. genutzt und zum Scannen und Kopieren, Fotos kann ich notfalls auch bei Rossmann oder dm drucken gehen, wobei ich auch dort bisher nicht immer absolut zufrieden mit der Qualität war.


----------



## flx23 (6. August 2020)

Auch wenn ich es schon mal gesagt habe, ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung den HP officejet pro 8710 (oder vergleichbar) empfehlen.
Die Patronen halten bei mir über 1 Jahr ohne zu trocknen. Bildqualität ist ebenfalls sehr gut. Duplex, Scanner und Fax sind vorhanden und er Arbeit aufs Netzwerk als auch USB Stick oder zum PC. 

Ich habe dieses Gerät auch schon mal zerlegt, da der papiereinzug kein dickes Papier mehr wollte. Alles ist dort geschraubt und gut erreichbar. Jetzt frisst er wieder alles


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. August 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> In der Preislage bis maximal 250 Euro, eigentlich wollte ich ja weniger als 100 Euro ausgeben, scheint es mir unter Berücksichtigung meiner Kriterien aber wenig Alternativen zum ET-2710 zu geben, wenn es vorwiegend um sehr niedrige Druckkosten und möglichst lange nicht Eintrocknen geht..


Dann nimm ihn.

Bei Bedarf kann man dann ja noch über andere Drucker reden.


----------



## ntropy83 (10. August 2020)

Ich hab den HP Color LaserJet Pro M281fdw, kostete damals nur 290 €, mittlerweile ist er auf 520 € raufgeklettert oO.
Der hat au nen Scanner und mit dem Toner müsste ich nach Adam Riese 7,5 Jahre auskommen (druckt bei mir so 3 Blatt Papier im Monat und ist seit 2 Jahren in Betrieb). Ein Pack 4 neuer Patronen kostet 80 €.

Es ist ein Netzwerkdrucker und im WLAN hab ich ihn sofort parat. Da kann ich von überall drucken (wenn er an ist ).

Lebensbedrohlichen Tonerstaub konnt ich noch keinen feststellen auf dem Aluhut .


----------



## Nathenhale (11. August 2020)

Ich rolle das ganze jetzt nochmal auf . Also ich suche einen Drucker der
1:SW und Farbe kann
2: Scannen 
3:Kopieren vom USB-Stick 
4:Wlan hat und Android Support. 
5:Kein Epson habe mit denen bis jetzt nur schlecht Erfahrungen gemacht
6: Am besten unter 100€ falls aber ein deutlich bessers Gerät nur etwas mehr Kostet ist das auch ok.
7:Sollte gut für Tabellen und Schrift sein. 
8rucke Ca 30 Seiten im Monat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich rolle das ganze jetzt nochmal auf .


Dann erstelle bitte einen neuen Beitrag.

Die Monsterthreads hier liest keiner gern.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. September 2020)

Wie sagt man so schön: "die Würfel sind gefallen", neben mir steht ein neuer Epson EcoTank ET2720 (mit kleinem Display), habe ich für etwa 194 Euro neu bekommen.
Die Installation war denkbar einfach, hätte ich nicht gedacht, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, die Tinte einzufüllen. Einmal im WLAN eingerichtet, kann ich nun ohne bisher irgendwelche Herstellertreiber oder Software installiert zu haben sowohl vom Smartphone, als auch vom PC (der ja kein WLAN hat und mittels LAN am Router hängt) problemlos drucken, ohne das ich den Drucker mit USB-Kabel mit dem PC verbinden muß! 

Meint Ihr denn es macht Sinn, irgendwelche Herstellertreiber oder Software unter Windows 10 oder Android 10 zu installieren?


----------



## Nathenhale (1. September 2020)

Wenn er auch so ein gutes Druck Bild liefert dann nicht. Außer aber du möchtest über den PC Einstellungen ändern ich denke dann kommst du nicht an den neuesten Treibern vorbei. Btw Treiber für deinen Drucker hast du automatisch installiert Windows 10 hat da so eine Treiber Bibliothek die auch ständig geupdated wird. Wenn er dann ein neues gerät erkennt sucht er darin erstmal nach Treibern.


----------



## IICARUS (1. September 2020)

Ein Treiber wirst du nur installieren müssen wenn du auch auf dein Rechner einscannen möchtest.
Fürs Drucken oder Kopieren wirst du kein Treiber installieren müssen.

Im übrigem eine gute Entscheidung, sieht zumindest laut Produktbeschreibung sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## NuVirus (1. September 2020)

würde mal schauen von welchem Hersteller der gerade installierte Treiber ist, ggf. hast du mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wenn du den richtigen vom Hersteller installierst.
Es kann aber auch sein das Microsoft den Hersteller Treiber schon vollständig ins OS integriert hatte bzw. er es übers Internet geladen hat.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. September 2020)

So, mein weiteres Fazit, ich findet Text druckt er erstaunlich schnell und auch nicht wahnsinnig laut, die Qualität auf normalem Fotokopierpapier geht da für mich völlig in Ordnung, auch wenn ich finde, ein guter Buchdruck oder ähnliches hat oft ein satteres, dunkleres Schwarz und ist auch noch etwas schärfer. Allerdings habe ich wie gesagt noch keine Treiber direkt von Epson installiert, ebenso keine weitere Software für den Drucker, nur daß was Windows 10 so mitbringt oder eben von selbst nachgeladen hat, außerdem habe ich sicherlich bei weitem noch nicht alle Einstellungen im Griff, habe nie etwas bezüglich Qualität verändert.

Zwei Fotos habe ich auch schon gedruckt, eines auf Fotokopiererpapier und eines auf glänzendem Fotopapier, was dem Drucker beilag in ca. 15x10cm. Hier allerdings hat der Drucker erst gemeckert, daß das Papier nicht mit meinen Eingaben übereinstimmen würde, ich hab es dann am Drucker selbst nochmal so eingestellt bei gleichem Format einen etwas anderen Papiertyp ausgewählt, dann hat er sich auch bequemt mit dem Fotodruck anzufangen, was schon ein wenig Zeit kostete, waren vielleicht 3-5 Minuten, leider hat er vom Originalbild ein wenig Rand abgeschnitten, ist also nicht alles komplett drauf, warum auch immer?
Die Qualität hier fand ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht so berauschend, auffällig dunkel, das störte mich etwas, aber das sind sicher alles Sachen, die man mit Treiber und Software noch besser einstellen kann. Von der Schärfe her scheint die Qualität ok zu sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein Treiber wirst du nur installieren müssen wenn du auch auf dein Rechner einscannen möchtest.
> [...]



Sofern der Drucker von Windoof erkannt wird, kann man auch über den Windows-Fax - und Scan Service (Eingabeaufforderung: wfs) scannen.


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2020)

Der Scanner hat keinen Einzug. Deshalb wirst Du das bei mehreren Dokumenten öfter anstoßen müssen. Da ist es schon ganz praktisch, wenn Du das per Drucker direkt an den Rechner schicken kannst und nicht ständig hin und her rennen musst.


----------



## IICARUS (1. September 2020)

Genau, ich scanne normalerweise auch direkt vom Drucker aus und wähle dann im Menü mein Rechner dazu aus und das geht bei mir nur wenn ich den Treiber dazu installiere.


----------

